

Ask HN: Quantum Entanglement Bandwidth Possibilities - joshontheweb

Anyone know what are the bandwidth limits might be for data transfer between quantum entangled particles?  Also, if we figure how to realistically send network data over one pair of entangled particles, is there any reason why we couldn&#x27;t have many entangled pairs working in parallel.  For instance, if you had 1024 pairs of entangled particles, you would be able to transfer a kilobyte in parallel instantaneously.  Feasible?<p>edit: wording
======
jonbaer
Part of me thinks QE isn't really about the data transfer itself ... assuming
you are asking because of what you read in the last paragraph @
[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/169874-ntt-entangle-
photo...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/169874-ntt-entangle-
photons-300-kilometers-apart) ... it's clear that we are looking more at FTL
binary communication than what we are used to (in my opinion). Still
interesting times ahead.

